# New pedes.



## Lateralus (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey all, got some pictures of a few recent additions. Cheers to Vincent for the pedelings, excellent shipping and packing. 





































Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## Vincent (Jun 25, 2005)

You're welcome    Very nice pictures


----------



## Gsc (Jun 25, 2005)

Awsome 'pedes and pics!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jun 25, 2005)

two thumbs up my friend
we should start an Incuba5 pede photo Thread!!!


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jun 26, 2005)

$%"/$%"/$!!!! Nice pics!! Amazing color on the s.s.de haani from vietnam and mau chau!! It gives a nice idea of the different locales of de haanis, which is quite interesting... 

 phil.


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 26, 2005)

@ *Vincent* - Thank you for the compliments. All the best with the Alipes protonymphs and the Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "blue ring leg" eggs.   

@ *Gsc* - Thanks for the compliments. Nice Scolopendra gigantea "robusta" you have there.

@ *Randolph XX()*- I know this is starting to sound reptitive but, thanks again for the kind words bro. I would love to start a photo-thread of my pedes, but I don't think that would be such a good idea given the limited species which I own and have access to. 

Pretty sure you guys would soon get bored by pictures of the same species over and over again.

I will, however be updating this thread with pictures of new additions or molts.   

@ *bistrobob85* - Once again thanks for looking. The colouration of the _Scolopendra subspinipes de haani "mau chau"_ and _"vietnam"_ in the pictures are of little relevance as they are still pedelings, and will undergo   colour changes as they mature.

Here's one parting picture for now. 







Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## Lateralus (Aug 5, 2005)

Moulted a few days ago.







Cheers.


----------



## Raqua (Aug 5, 2005)

I am not a pede guy, but I love these pics! Excellent photo skills !


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 5, 2005)

man i love your photos!

they always are so, like, crisp and clear.

thanks again


----------



## Lateralus (Aug 5, 2005)

@ *Raqua* - Hi Martin, Thank you for the kind words. The same can be said about you too. Although I’m not a fan of unnatural backgrounds, I must say, I really like your photographs.   

@ *cacoseraph* - Hey, thank you for the compliments. Glad you liked them.   

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## Raqua (Aug 8, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> @ *Raqua* - Hi Martin, Thank you for the kind words. The same can be said about you too. Although I’m not a fan of unnatural backgrounds, I must say, I really like your photographs.


Well, thanks then ..    I found out that that white background makes somehow better pictures in terms of color and sharpness. And I like that it shows only the spider, nothing este that might distract. Maybe my camera just likes white. I recently started to take also natural background type pics, but I have to work on those a bit ..  
What kind of light do you use ? It doesn't look like there was flash used.


----------



## Lateralus (Aug 8, 2005)

Raqua said:
			
		

> Well, thanks then ..    I found out that that white background makes somehow better pictures in terms of color and sharpness. And I like that it shows only the spider, nothing este that might distract. Maybe my camera just likes white. I recently started to take also natural background type pics, but I have to work on those a bit ..
> What kind of light do you use ? It doesn't look like there was flash used.


Hi Martin,

Very true, the white background does add a nice clean look to the image and works very well.   

Yeap, you're right, i don't use flash as i find that it makes the resulting image too harsh. The light source used was a full spectrum fluorescent lamp, that really works well in bringing out the colours of the subject.

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## Raqua (Aug 8, 2005)

I thought so .. I was thinking that I might take a look at those ...


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 8, 2005)

VERY interesting and beautiful pics!  Fascinating animals to me!  What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Lateralus (Aug 9, 2005)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> VERY interesting and beautiful pics!  Fascinating animals to me!  What kind of camera are you using?


Thank you, I'm using a Nikon D70 coupled with a Nikkor Micro 60mm lens.

Cheers.


----------



## Lateralus (Sep 12, 2005)

Some new additions. 













Cheers.


----------



## Steven (Sep 12, 2005)

:worship:  :worship:  :worship: 
as usual !!!!!    AWSOME pictures !!!!


that 1st one looks like a stripelegged one without the stripes


----------



## Lateralus (Sep 13, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> as usual !!!!!    AWSOME pictures !!!!
> 
> 
> that 1st one looks like a stripelegged one without the stripes


Hey bro, thank you for the compliments. Was experimenting around with a different background, glad the pix turned out well.

I was wondering about the same thing too, it surprised me when I was unpacking it as it the tergites looked reddish-brown in the picture my friend sent me. 

Looks kinda "male-ish" too don't you think?  :? 

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## danread (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Steven and Damien,

I also have one of those _S. subspinipes_, and when i bought it off Hei i was told it was a male _S. subspinipes_ " Stripe leg". It certianly could be, it's a very similar in every way except for the colouration. Also, pretty much everyone who has a _S. subspinipes_ " Stripe leg" had them lay eggs last year, making me think that that is an unusually high proportion of females.  :? 

Cheers,


----------



## Steven (Sep 13, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Looks kinda "male-ish" too don't you think?  :?


only 1 way to found out   
put him inside your female enclosure (after feeding them both) and be prepared to seperate them if it turns out they are the same sex   

if they are 1.1.0 you'll notice it quite easy if they are 0.2.0 you'll notice it even faster     



succes  :worship:


----------



## Randolph XX() (Sep 13, 2005)

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Looks kinda "male-ish" too don't you think?  :?


that's what i said........
but i am not very sure about that.....

ya, they are called "black dragon" in China, as for the red giant is called the "Red Dragon", and actually this one is the lighter colored  than others IMO


----------



## Anthony (Sep 13, 2005)

Great pictures of great pedes. Good for you


----------



## Jaygnar (Sep 13, 2005)

*Good Job!*

Those are some beautiful pics. I love the background. Those are some exquisite Pedes.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Sep 13, 2005)

Some of this bugs looks like some of mine...Thanks vincent again.

And great pictures Incubus, like always.


----------



## Scolopendra (Sep 13, 2005)

this whole thread makes me hurt. i want some more centis! love the pics Incubu5


----------



## TheMachete (Sep 13, 2005)

Very impressive.


----------



## Vincent (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice pedes


----------



## Lateralus (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments all. Glad you guys liked the pix.   



			
				danread said:
			
		

> Hi Steven and Damien,
> 
> I also have one of those _S. subspinipes_, and when i bought it off Hei i was told it was a male _S. subspinipes_ " Stripe leg". It certianly could be, it's a very similar in every way except for the colouration. Also, pretty much everyone who has a _S. subspinipes_ " Stripe leg" had them lay eggs last year, making me think that that is an unusually high proportion of females.  :?
> 
> Cheers,


Cheers for the information mate. That does make some sense, though I suppose we'll never be certain until we try. Have you tried pairing it with your "Stripe legs" yet? I've also forwarded the information to my other friend who has 2 additional pairs of the sp "China" and "Striped legs" he'll try pairing them up too.

Oh btw, how are the wallpaper of the mom and plings of your Scolopedra sp "Gigantea Robusta" coming along?  ;P 



			
				Steven said:
			
		

> only 1 way to found out
> put him inside your female enclosure (after feeding them both) and be prepared to seperate them if it turns out they are the same sex
> 
> if they are 1.1.0 you'll notice it quite easy if they are 0.2.0 you'll notice it even faster
> ...


Hahaha, I would do that bro, unfortunately I only have one specimen of the "Striped legs" and she's already on eggs. 

Will be getting another one from my friend at the end of the month, so perhaps I’ll try pairing them up then. How are your "Striped legs" doing though, any eggs this season?   



			
				Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> that's what i said........
> but i am not very sure about that.....
> 
> ya, they are called "black dragon" in China, as for the red giant is called the "Red Dragon", and actually this one is the lighter colored  than others IMO


Hey man, I remember what you told me, thanks. In fact the more I look at it the more I think you may have been right, it's general body shape and bulk does kind of resemble a male even after polishing off 3 roaches.  :wall: 

Can you ask Hei about the possibility of it being a male "Striped legs" or have you seen "females" of this species before?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 2, 2005)

Some new additions and updates:

_Scolopendra gigantea "robusta"_ 3rd instar.








_Scolopendra subspinipes multilans_ 2nd instars. Removed the plings from the mother yesterday, total haul is 35 specimens. Quite a big clutch for such a small mom.




















_Scolopendra subspinipes "Striped legs"_ 1st instars, looks like its going to be quite a big clutch too. I apologise for the picture quality of these, did not want to disturb the mother too much. 













Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, i'm so glad you can actually produce tons of CB 'pedes!!!! Is your '' striped leg '' S. Subspinipes considered as a ssp of its own or is it just a particular 'pede you found that seems to have some kind of phase?!?! My compliments on all your babies... How are you feeding them?!?!

 phil.


----------



## SamtheMan (Oct 3, 2005)

*Amazing*

Hey,
      I am usually more of a tarantula kind of guy, but the photos of your pedes are truly jaw-dropping.  I mean they gave me chills.  Really excellent job.
                                      -Sam


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 3, 2005)

bistrobob85 said:
			
		

> Wow, i'm so glad you can actually produce tons of CB 'pedes!!!! Is your '' striped leg '' S. Subspinipes considered as a ssp of its own or is it just a particular 'pede you found that seems to have some kind of phase?!?! My compliments on all your babies... How are you feeding them?!?!
> 
> phil.


Hi Phil,

Thanks, the _Solopendra subspinipes "Striped legs"_ is most probably a subspecies/locality variant of the _subspinipes genus_. Like I’ve said before; locality wise, it is from Southern China and definitely not an aberrant phase of a particular pede, not to mention the fact that many of the Europeans on the board have them as well.

Given that the _Solopendra subspinipes multilans_ is a proven communal species, feeding the plings is as simple as tossing a few pre-killed roach nymphs into the containers for them to much on. What is for sure, is that i am not looking forward to feeding and housing the _Solopendra subspinipes "Striped legs"_ when the time comes, as those have to be housed and cared for individually.  



			
				SamtheMan said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I am usually more of a tarantula kind of guy, but the photos of your pedes are truly jaw-dropping.  I mean they gave me chills.  Really excellent job.
> -Sam


Hey Sam,

Thank you for the compliments, it’s nice to know that my pictures are capable of striking terror amongst the uninitiated.   

If you liked these you should really check out those by Steven, Danread, Galapoheros and Cacoseraph's crazy handling pictures. Special emphasis on Dan's Striped legs, those have got to be some the best pics of that particular species I’ve ever seen. Once again, thanks for looking.

Cheers,
Damien.


----------

